# some pics of an everyday E90 =)



## michael chase (Jun 29, 2006)

my 2 week old 325i right after using Meguiars NXT Tech wax on it for the 1st time (the dealership used Meg's Gold and I definitely noticed a difference after finishing w/ the NXT) no modifications made to it yet except for the chrome exhaust tips, valve stem caps and the chrome license plate frames. soon I want the 330's chrome window trim & grill inserts though, then a carbon-fiber spoiler and maybe a black bra for the front if I can find a decent looking one

here it is so far though:


----------



## Agni (Jan 12, 2005)

Nice Car man! I suggest clear bra instead and I'd say stick with the black trim.

Few suggestions:

-New wheels
-Xenons...atleast eventually


Over all very nice and congrats on your new car!


----------



## jryguyi (Feb 9, 2006)

Looks good :thumbup: But that Range Rover looks a little to close for comfort.


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

michael chase said:


> my 2 week old 325i right after using Meguiars NXT Tech wax on it for the 1st time (the dealership used Meg's Gold and I definitely noticed a difference after finishing w/ the NXT) no modifications made to it yet except for the chrome exhaust tips, valve stem caps and the chrome license plate frames. soon I want the 330's chrome window trim & grill inserts though, then a carbon-fiber spoiler and maybe a black bra for the front if I can find a decent looking one


Nice pics. Tell your Mom not to park so close! 

Congrats on one sweet ride. I see you decided to go with the black after all (I commeted in your thread from the detail forum about having a black car). Well, regardless of how hard it might be to take care of... it sure looks good! :thumbup:

--J.


----------



## michael chase (Jun 29, 2006)

JonathanIT said:


> Nice pics. Tell your Mom not to park so close!
> 
> Congrats on one sweet ride. I see you decided to go with the black after all (I commeted in your thread from the detail forum about having a black car). Well, regardless of how hard it might be to take care of... it sure looks good! :thumbup:
> 
> --J.


haha, she *definitely *gets her use out of that parking senser :rofl:

yeah I was really considering the white too, but when we got to the dealership and I saw the black I had to get it. I love it though, no regrets so far


----------



## Nova Bimmer (Jun 14, 2006)

michael chase said:


> haha, she *definitely *gets her use out of that parking senser :rofl:
> 
> yeah I was really considering the white too, but when we got to the dealership and I saw the black I had to get it. I love it though, no regrets so far


Why didnt you get 6-spd? Where are you going to college?


----------

